# Moonlighting Teachers Learn Hard Lessons from Uber



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

http://capitalandmain.com/moonlighting-teachers-learn-hard-lessons-from-uber-0907


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

First half of the article is just sad about teachers
Second half is sad that they're neive Uber drivers


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> First half of the article is just sad about teachers
> Second half is sad that they're neive Uber drivers


Wait, you think that it's sad a couple makes $140,000 a year plus government benefits working nine months a year?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Symptoms of whats gone wrong


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Those people should stop having children they can't afford. If you're not making enough money at your full-time job you should pare back expenses, not drive for Uber.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

My opinion for what it's worth,
any person with a career that does in-depth background checks should NEVER drive Uber. To much risk of loosing your primary job after an Uber incident and never passing a background check again. I remember one member on this forum long ago claimed he was a teacher and the unknown risks of Uber put his career at jeopardy. He quit the week he thought he witnessed a drug purchase.
I wouldn't advise anyone Uber who's career is dependent on an in-depth background checks.

Uber is utilized by criminals to travel undetected by Law Enforcement.
Pick-up after a drug deal.
Drop-off/pickup a prostitute.
Any passenger could have an illegal hand gun they'll drop under the drivers seat.
Drive long enough and you'll be exposed to the dark side of Uber.

Plus there is no way to enforce the 18 year old policy, some Uber drivers get stuck with high school students.
And any passenger could/would make a false accusation about sexual harassment just to scam a free ride from an Uber Customer Service Representative.

All it takes to create a passenger account is any prepaid card (eg Walmart) and an burner email account. Too much risk. With a dash camera and good instincts you'll be okay.
But some accusations or arrests are difficult to remove from your record, even if proven innocent or the charges were dropped.

So: drugs, prostitution, minors, and criminal sexual conduct isn't worth risking a primary career.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ten years ago a ONE bedroom apartment in Milpitas, next door to San Jose, cost 28,800 per year. It was actually cheaper for me to live in Southern California and fly up to the Bay Area.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

observer said:


> Ten years ago a ONE bedroom apartment in Milpitas, next door to San Jose, cost 28,800 per year. It was actually cheaper for me to live in Southern California and fly up to the Bay Area.


""My rent was increasing, and the cost of utilities was going up," he explains. "My normal salary"-$70,000-"didn't have a lot left over compared to previous years." Though San Francisco boasts some of the highest rents in the state, with the median rent for a one-bedroom apartment at $3,500 a month compared to a statewide median of $1,750, San Francisco's school district ranks 528th in terms of teacher pay out of the 821 districts in California. As Arinwine watched his rent for a one-bedroom apartment in the East Bay jump from $1,300 to $1,500 and then to $2,000, he began driving for the ride-share company, often late into the night. Despite driving on the side, he eventually had to give up the apartment. Now he's renting a room from a friend. "I'm not able to buy a house. I may have to move to a state that's less expensive, unless I get married and have a dual income," says Arinwine. "

O_O The $3,500 median monthly rent for a 1 bedroom apartment made me do a spit take.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ubermon said:


> ""My rent was increasing, and the cost of utilities was going up," he explains. "My normal salary"-$70,000-"didn't have a lot left over compared to previous years." Though San Francisco boasts some of the highest rents in the state, with the median rent for a one-bedroom apartment at $3,500 a month compared to a statewide median of $1,750, San Francisco's school district ranks 528th in terms of teacher pay out of the 821 districts in California. As Arinwine watched his rent for a one-bedroom apartment in the East Bay jump from $1,300 to $1,500 and then to $2,000, he began driving for the ride-share company, often late into the night. Despite driving on the side, he eventually had to give up the apartment. Now he's renting a room from a friend. "I'm not able to buy a house. I may have to move to a state that's less expensive, unless I get married and have a dual income," says Arinwine. "
> 
> O_O The $3,500 median monthly rent for a 1 bedroom apartment made me do a spit take.


Too many people want to live on too little land. SF is basically an island. 
Until we start building homes underwater or in the air, rents and other costs will be expensive. A lot of families HAVE to be two income earners and most have second jobs.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

In NC, teachers have it rough - at the tail end of their career, they are lucky to be making 50k. They've had decades of wage stagnation & our general assembly has cut school funding to the point where there are not enough textbooks & other basic supplies for classes. Class sizes have increased & teacher's aids have been cut. 

Teachers are so over burdened that they'd have a hard time finding time to drive Uber. So many schools are now year round due to overcrowding that they don't get to take summer jobs anymore.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

So teachers are not making enough money so their driving for uber and taking away jobs from full time taxi drivers. So now taxi drivers are being forced to work longer hours to make the same money they did before the teachers started driving for uber. You would think they should have just paid teachers more to start with.


----------

